# Suche kreative Hand für Automobilgrafik



## primaerleiter (27. Juli 2006)

Hallo, 
ich bin gerade dabei eine kleine Homepage zu programmieren.

Was mir fehlt ist eine "Zeichnung" oder "Grafik" von eine stilisierten Motorsport-Rennwagen. 
Der Wagen soll keine Ähnlichkeiten mit irgendeiner Automarke haben, sondern sollte ein "Prototyp" sein, der auch ruhig etwas überzogen dargestellt werden kann. Wenn möglich sollte die Grafik transparent sein, damit ich dann Komponenten aus dem inneren des Wagens reinfrimeln kann.

Die Zeichnung würde sich gleich auf der Home-Site befinden und der "Künstler" würde natürlich im Impressum der Site gerne namentlich erwähnt werden.

Gruß aus Regensburg,
primaerleiter...


----------



## The_Maegges (27. Juli 2006)

Wäre auch was in dem Stil: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/bildbearbeitung-illustration/249286-pixel-art-ford-fiesta.html für dich interessant? 
Falls ja, kannst du mir ja gerne mal ne PN schreiben


----------

